
Microsoft warns of possible attacks after Xbox certificate leaked - kitwalker12
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-warns-attacks-possible-after-xbox-certificate-leaked/
======
kitwalker12
actually sorry about this. Dupe. Previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699281)

